# Morrowind, treffe die Gegner einfach nicht.



## TIGER1 (26. Februar 2006)

Hi
Ich weiß nicht ob das normal ist oder ob es nur daran liegt das ich noch so schlecht Trainiert bin.
Jedenfalls habe ich folgendes problem, ich treffe die Gegner einfach nicht. So ein blöder Wurm tötet mich schon fast. So ungefähr alle 15Schläge trifft mal einer, der den Gegner verwundet.
Ist das normal?


----------



## Dumbi (26. Februar 2006)

TIGER1 am 26.02.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das normal?


Ja, das ist ein sehr nerviges "Feature". Mit der Zeit wird dein Char natürlich immer besser, womit sich auch die Trefferchance steigert, bis dahin musst du aber wohl oder übel damit auskommen. Wenn du genug Gold hast, dann kannst du dich auch trainieren lassen.


----------



## Faradorn (26. Februar 2006)

Wie hoch ist denn deine Waffenfertigkeit?
Wenn du noch am Anfang bist ist das normal, am besten bei nem trainer die fertigkeit so auf 50 bringen, das ist nicht allzu teuer und dann geht es schon besser.


----------



## Iceman (26. Februar 2006)

Dumbi am 26.02.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> TIGER1 am 26.02.2006 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man nie so schlecht treffen sollte, solang die Waffenfertigkeit nicht absolut im Keller ist.

Ergo:
- Benutzt du eine Waffe die zu deiner höchsten Waffenfertigkeit passt?
- Hast du bei der Charaktererstellung eine Waffenfertigkeit als primären oder sekundären Skill festgelegt? (die primären und sekundären Skills erhalten einen Bonus)

Ganz ohne Waffenfertigkeit in Morrowind zu überleben ist grade am Anfang schwer, da man relativ wenig Mana hat und die Zauber recht viel kosten und auch mal schiefgehen.


----------



## Subjunkie (27. Februar 2006)

Tja bei Morrowind wird halt noch "ausgewürfelt", abhängig von Deinem Waffenskill, ob Du triffst oder nicht, da ist es halt 'nen echtes RPG! 
Bei Oblivion wird das anders werden, da trifft man immer, insofern man innerhalb der Reichweite steht, nur wird man mit 'nem niedrigen Skill nur wenig Schaden anrichten und der kann auch noch abgeblockt werden!
Bei Morrowind heißt es da noch sich durchbeißen oder trainieren lassen, bis man einen akzeptablen Wert auf der Fähigkeit hat!


----------



## Grillmeister (1. März 2006)

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist nicht auch der Ausdauerwert entscheidend ob man trifft oder nicht .. mir ists schon immer so vorgekommen .. und damit mein ich nicht wie hoch er ist, sondern ob man müde oder ausgeruht ist..


----------



## Subjunkie (1. März 2006)

Ja so ist! Auch Zauber mißlingen bei einem niedrigen Ausdauerwert!


----------



## TIGER1 (1. März 2006)

danke für die Hilfe, ich war aber auch extrem dämlich ich habe mehrer Stunden mit einem schwert gekämpft obwohl ich überhaupt keine punkte darauf verteilen kann.
Naja mit dem Bogen spiele ich jetzt, habe jetzt schon ein paar Stunden gespielt und es geht jetzt immer besser.


----------



## Zubunapy (1. März 2006)

Nochn Geldtipp:
Es gibt da son schönen Bug:
Gehe in Balmora zum Hlaluu Haupthaus und Quatsch mit der Frau im Forje. Lass dir, ohne beizutreten den einen oder anderen Job geben bis du jemanden killen sollst. Mach es, egal ob die Bullen Geld wollen oder nicht und gehe wieder zu IHR. Dort sprichst du sie immer wieder auf den Auftrag an und bekommst immer wieder tausend Draken. So kannste locker ne Million zusammensammeln und hast jenoch Knete um dich perfekt ausbilden zu lassen. Macht das Spiel irgendwie Fairer, da der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch recht hoch ist...


----------



## TIGER1 (1. März 2006)

Zubunapy am 01.03.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochn Geldtipp:
> Es gibt da son schönen Bug:
> Gehe in Balmora zum Hlaluu Haupthaus und Quatsch mit der Frau im Forje. Lass dir, ohne beizutreten den einen oder anderen Job geben bis du jemanden killen sollst. Mach es, egal ob die Bullen Geld wollen oder nicht und gehe wieder zu IHR. Dort sprichst du sie immer wieder auf den Auftrag an und bekommst immer wieder tausend Draken. So kannste locker ne Million zusammensammeln und hast jenoch Knete um dich perfekt ausbilden zu lassen. Macht das Spiel irgendwie Fairer, da der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch recht hoch ist...




geil danke.


----------



## onewinged_angel (1. März 2006)

Zubunapy am 01.03.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochn Geldtipp:
> Es gibt da son schönen Bug:
> Gehe in Balmora zum Hlaluu Haupthaus und Quatsch mit der Frau im Forje. Lass dir, ohne beizutreten den einen oder anderen Job geben bis du jemanden killen sollst. Mach es, egal ob die Bullen Geld wollen oder nicht und gehe wieder zu IHR. Dort sprichst du sie immer wieder auf den Auftrag an und bekommst immer wieder tausend Draken. So kannste locker ne Million zusammensammeln und hast jenoch Knete um dich perfekt ausbilden zu lassen. Macht das Spiel irgendwie Fairer, da der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch recht hoch ist...



Ich bin wahrlich kein Pro-Gamer, aber das Spiel ist höchstens zu beginn schwer. Abgesehn davon verwette ich mein linkes Auge darauf, dass MW absolut kein Bock  mehr macht, wenn man sich so früh "hochkauft" 
_Edit: Und fairer als ein God-Mode ist das auch nicht  _


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. März 2006)

onewinged_angel am 01.03.2006 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 01.03.2006 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig... ich würde ihm auch davon abraten, denn damit wird das Spiel wohl zu einfach und man versaut sich den ganzen Spielspaß.


----------

